# Ten Mile Creek good to go!!!!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Ten Mile Creek Paddlers,

Upper is wood free, middle and lower, like always will be some wood moving around. About a mile up from the kayak park is full tree down on left side, plenty of room on right for rafts and kayaks. Keep your eye's up, there is another tree above the downed one about to fall. That one, could go all the way across, will do my best to post any drama. Please post or stop in shop if encounter any drama....

Keep the Hairy Side Up!!!!

TMCK


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Time to get up there before it goes through the roof.


----------



## float2boat (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the update... time to get after it.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Upper Blue's cranking at 1300 too. Fun times!


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Mattie!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

